# '08 Technical Assignment #4 - The bottom of the river - Due Feb 29th



## monkeykoder (Feb 21, 2008)

Theme: The bottom of the river

Due Date: Thursday February 29, 2008
Use a polarizing filter to catch a glimpse of what is on the bottom of the river/lake/whatever outside body of water might have something cool on the bottom of it.


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Feb 21, 2008)

arghh Canadian winters make this a no go


----------



## Speedy (Feb 21, 2008)

You might update the date in your first post?


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Speedy said:
			
		

> You might update the date in your first post?


Went into the first post and did it for monkeykoder


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

It's the dead of winter here, no polerizer needed for me.....now the trick is going to be to shoot it and get it back and scanned in time


----------



## Southernbelle (Feb 21, 2008)

oops, sorry, not a today photo.

I dont have a polorizer, but I took this this summer, see the fishy?


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2008)

a lame attempt


----------



## Goldeeno (Feb 22, 2008)

I dunno if this counts?
Shallow water... you can see the pebbles fading away.


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have a polarizing filter. Oh well.


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 25, 2008)

These pics are from the Hillsborough River.


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

hmmm... wish i would have saw this in time.... i'll try to get some up this week.....


----------



## BYoung (Feb 26, 2008)

I would love to take part in this shoot as well, but being a Canadian also its a no go. I mean I could... but its been -30 or colder for a few months so I'm in no way hacking through 2-10 feet of ice  (no not an exaggeration... loaded semi trucks travel on the rivers up here to get to remote camps)


----------



## KVB1085 (Feb 26, 2008)

BYoung said:


> I would love to take part in this shoot as well, but being a Canadian also its a no go. I mean I could... but its been -30 or colder for a few months so I'm in no way hacking through 2-10 feet of ice  (no not an exaggeration... loaded semi trucks travel on the rivers up here to get to remote camps)




i'm originally from michigan... i loved it when the lakes would freeze... we'd go out on them for miles in our truck, set up for ice fishing and what not.... that's with ice that's just a few ft thick.. i'd imagine in -30 it's a lot thicker!!!


----------



## Dioboleque (Feb 27, 2008)

One more...


----------



## Battou (Feb 27, 2008)

I had one with out the spots but it turned out all grainy and contrastless with a seriously blue tinge to it so....

I found a Bike frame


----------



## Rolland (Mar 7, 2008)

Snapped this while on a winter hike


----------



## Rolland (Mar 7, 2008)

Otter tracks


----------

